# My buck - another little brag



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Not my herd name but a good friends. I bought him back when he was a baby and I just cant seem to get to see him as often as I would like so Im bringing him to the farm where my girls are. Good thing he isnt real stinky.

This is Phoenix Rising Knight Rider *S *B
Dam: CH Eastwind Farm Dorcas *D 1*M *EEEE 90* (2011 ADGA first place 4 year old and best udder in class!)
Sire: MCH/ CH TX Twin Creeks FAX SummerKnight *S *B *VEE 90*


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's a very handsome boy. What breed is he? I'm sure the girls love him.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Love his coloring,he's gorgeous,I bet he throws great looking kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

He is Nigerian Dwarf

only been able to get one doe out of him! Limited breedings and he likes to throw bucks! GRR have one doe hopefully bred to him due in May. Hoping for twin does! Already have one reserved (payment for his board the past two years).

His daughter can be see here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...778058.1073741825.232317163057&type=1&theater


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

She's lovely ,I'll cross my fingers for does!! And congrats on getting a pic right side up! :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Handsome man!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! :drool: I wish Dorcas had a buckling this year! I was hoping for one this year! Oh well.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow I love his coloring !!! Wish I had some color like that in my herd !!! Thinking pink!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's very handsome! I love his dam!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a looker! Love his mama too  Hopefully he got the bucklings out of his system and you get those much anticipated girls!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly is a good looking male!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz he will probably give me bucks again (like the twin bucks out of Angie last year UGH) and then give my friend lots of does when she uses him this spring! It would just be my luck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Think positive Stacy ! He is certainly a handsome fella .
Thinking pink for you :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thinking pink for you! I'd like to see what he would throw with my double durrango patches! Lots of color I'd think


----------

